
Parents who digitize their babies’ lives - metaphysics
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/mar/02/apps-that-track-babies-and-give-data-to-tech-firms-parents
======
didgeoridoo
> I ask Workman why parents should trust him with all that data. “You know,
> that’s a great question,” he says. “Honestly? Around data, I am not the
> expert on how and where this is stored.” Apparently, I would have to talk to
> one of his data guys about that.

Is it really asking too much for the CEO to have a legal- and engineering-
approved answer to this question?

I mean, I’m glad he’s being honest, but it clearly shows that he’s out of
touch with his customers if he hasn’t familiarized himself with the basic
details of one of consumers’ biggest concerns in this domain.

~~~
lostlogin
> one of consumers’ biggest concerns in this domain.

I hear privacy concerns mentioned by people a lot, but in the non-tech crowd I
see nearly zero online behaviour that values privacy. One of us is making
incorrect assumptions about user behaviour and privacy wishes. I hope it’s me.

~~~
kartan
> One of us is making incorrect assumptions about user behaviour and privacy
> wishes. I hope it’s me.

I heard a lot about people's privacy. Most non-tech people I talk with see
Google as a faceless evil corporation that wants to control humanity.

But, they use Facebook, and browse the web while logged in in GMail, Facebook,
etc. instead of opening a private tab.

That is the problem with lack of knowledge. People don't trust big
corporations, sometimes to irrational extends. But, they do not understand how
the technology really works.

If we want behaviour and concern to be one consequence of the other, we need
better education and more government action.

~~~
renholder
>If we want behaviour and concern to be one consequence of the other, we need
better education and more government action.

I think government action would more align with the realities of better
education. The better education aspect, however, relies on people being
willing to keep-up with the growth of technology after their compulsory
education ends; which is, probably, going to be your hardest sell.

For those of us, for whom technology is a an every-day necessity and/or the
source of our income, that premise in the interests of continued education in
technology seems second nature. However, if you compare that to doctors,
they're primary concern is keeping up with medical trends; so, this might be a
harder "sell" to them.

Instead, much like other professions have governing bodies, technology should
probably have it's own. I'm thinking along the lines of things like doctors
and medical review boards or lawyers and the BAR.

However, there is another caveat that the governments benefit from: Ineptitude
around technology is what governments actually benefit from. Telling the
governments that they should care more about education around technology and
creating laws to protect basic rights is going to be a hard-sell to some of
them. Take the current issue with the US law versus the GDPR for a principal
example.

I don't pretend to have an answer but, to me, it generally comes down to
whether the government is far more concerned with the welfare of itself than
the welfare of people (in general).

------
sys_64738
As with any third party hosting service, they exist until they don't and when
they don't then you better be sure you have a copy of that data in your
personal possession. If not then the dying hosting service can monetize your
access to the data like a fire sale. Don't be put in that predicament as you
simply can't trust that the vendor will be alive in five years times.

------
gordaco
This is the logical evolution of helicopter parents, considering the state of
technology. I would call them "facebook parents".

